# Selling car in cyprus



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

We bought over our car from UK and paid duty etc.
We are returning to UK for good and wondered if someone could tell me the selling procedure.
I know in UK You inform Department of Transport and send in relevant form.
What happens here.
Don't want to end up being sent back to Cyprus if car is still in our name and its in an accident etc.
Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Go to the Citizens advice centre and they will give the forms you need to fill in.
The purchaser has to have the form when he goes to register it. It can all be done at the citizens centre.


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

where is the citizen advice centre please


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you know the fruit market Theofanos on butcher boy road?


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

yes


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The citizens advice centre is just past that on the same side going towards the town centre.


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome.
They are very helpful in there and will tell you exactly what you need to do.
Once the forms have been filled in you need to get your local Muktah or someone else who is authorised like a notary public (there is a guy just down the road from the citizens advice)to verify that it is your signature on the forms. This is to make sure the vehicle hasn't been stolen.


----------

